# Space Saving Vacuum Storage Bags



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

This may be a thing of the past and I wonder if anyone still uses it anymore, but does anyone know where I can conveniently buy those Vacuum Storage bags that shrink clothes and save space?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried Ace Hardware? Also, there's a place called Howards Storage World...think they have a store in Ibn Batuta also Festival City. Let me know if you manage to find them at any of these stores.


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Pamela. Couldn't find it at ACE & IKEA at Festival City. So Howard's Storage World it is then!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> Thanks Pamela. Couldn't find it at ACE & IKEA at Festival City. So Howard's Storage World it is then!


Let me know if you find them because I might need some too. Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Those things are great but I couldn't find them anywhere - got the in-laws to bring me some over from UK when they came to visit.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> This may be a thing of the past and I wonder if anyone still uses it anymore, but does anyone know where I can conveniently buy those Vacuum Storage bags that shrink clothes and save space?


Lakeland in Mirdiff Mall
-


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

Mirdiff Mall as in the Mirdiff City Center?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flying Leprechaun said:


> Mirdiff Mall as in the Mirdiff City Center?


Yes.


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

got a dozen of them recently from London while shifting some of the stuff... managed to shrink it 2 suitcases into one..


----------

